# Forfait SRF pour iPad



## momo-fr (20 Juin 2010)

Bonjour, si certains d'entre-vous utilisent ce forfait, peuvent-ils me dire les pièges à éviter ?
A quoi correspond les 3 jours à l'activation du forfait :
3 jours à fond ?
3 jours mais au bout de 75 mo on bride le débit ?
Autre chose ?

Je ne sais pas si je vais garder ce forfait, en fait il me faudra tester mon iPad dans les Pyrénées où je compte utiliser la fonction 3G cet été et je ne sais si SFR est bien présent autour de Bagnères-de-Bigorre.


----------

